# Limpieza de impresoras EPSON



## crazysound (Ene 13, 2009)

Hola, quisiera preguntarles si alguien sabe limpiar los inyectores de las impresoras EPSON porque ya me cansé de llevarla al service.

Gracias a todos....


----------



## Trinquete (Ene 13, 2009)

Hola amigo:
Me refiero a este modelo,en varias ocasiones y por no hacer uso continuado de la impresora ,he tenido que limpiar el carro inyector.
Desmonta la carcasa de plastico ,coloca un papel de periodico ( varias hojas ) debajo del carro,sin los cartuchos de tinta .
Coje una jeringa de las de los inyectables sin aguja que tenga el diametro interior de la misma medida que los pinchos que entran el los cartuchos.
Llena la jeringa de alcohol y colocala en los pinchos,presiona para obligar que el alcohol atraviese los pequeños orificios del carro inyector y desliza el carro para que el papel de periodico fricione los orificios y absorba el alcohol,tras varios intentos, lograrás que se limpie.
Espero que resuelvas el problema.
Un saludo.


----------



## crazysound (Ene 14, 2009)

Gracias amigo, cuando tenga tiempo lo probaré ya que estoy podrido de "pagar"...ja ja


----------



## jaime07 (Feb 6, 2009)

Buenas amigos de foro de Electronica. Mi consulta es la siguiente. Eh reseteado una Impresora Marca Epson Modelo C42. No se que pasos hice con el programa que resetea pero la impresora se desbloquo y empezo a imprimir normal. Pero el problema vino despues, cuando se imprime varaias hojas empieza a oler como se estubiera quemando algo en el interior de la impresora. La Impresora funciona ccon 220 y esta eso esta ok. ¿O es que acaso tenga que ver con lo que lo desbloquie con ese programa para desbloquear¿ ¿Usd crean que tenga algo que ver son eso? Gracias amigos de Foros de Electronica, de antemano

Jaime


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 12, 2012)

jaime07 dijo:


> Buenas amigos de foro de Electronica. Mi consulta es la siguiente. Eh reseteado una Impresora Marca Epson Modelo C42. No se que pasos hice con el programa que resetea pero la impresora se desbloquo y empezo a imprimir normal. Pero el problema vino despues, cuando se imprime varaias hojas empieza a oler como se estubiera quemando algo en el interior de la impresora. La Impresora funciona ccon 220 y esta eso esta ok. ¿O es que acaso tenga que ver con lo que lo desbloquie con ese programa para desbloquear¿ ¿Usd crean que tenga algo que ver son eso? Gracias amigos de Foros de Electronica, de antemano
> 
> Jaime



Hiciste la descarga de tinta correspondiente, desviando la manguera hacia el exterior?
ON: para limpiar es especial algun tipo de alcohol? Tengo isopropílico pero leí uqe se usa limpiavidrios o mezclas de alcohol para heridas con el isopropilio... alguna data?


----------



## nocta (Mar 14, 2012)

Hermanito, reviviste un tema de hace como 2 años!

Yo para destapar los cabezales tengo un líquido especial, pero se puede usar un limpiavidrios sin problemas. Lo mejor es desarmar la impresora y sacar todo el cabezal. Una vez que le das con la jeringa (ojo con mojar los contactos del chip del cartucho), lo ideal es lavarlo con una batea de ultrasonido por 5 minutitos (no tapado de limpiavidrios, sino con lo suficiente para cubrir el film de los inyectores.


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 14, 2012)

nocta dijo:


> Hermanito, reviviste un tema de hace como 2 años!
> 
> Yo para destapar los cabezales tengo un líquido especial, pero se puede usar un limpiavidrios sin problemas. Lo mejor es desarmar la impresora y sacar todo el cabezal. Una vez que le das con la jeringa (ojo con mojar los contactos del chip del cartucho), lo ideal es lavarlo con una batea de ultrasonido por 5 minutitos (no tapado de limpiavidrios, sino con lo suficiente para cubrir el film de los inyectores.



Ya lo limpié con alcohol isopropílico inyectado con una jeringa y listo!
Si lo revivo por una razón "razonable" no está mal.


----------



## nocta (Mar 14, 2012)

Je, está bien pero le respondiste a una persona, por eso lo decía.

Nunca probé con alcohol isopropílico, pero el limpia grasa hidrata mejor la tinta que queda seca. También podés dejarlo en alcohol o desengrasante, tapando el film (como si fuera en ultrasonido) pero durante 1 día aprox. (Respecto a esto, hay quienes dicen que también es bueno con agua calentita así sube un poco el vapor, pero la verdad que nunca lo probé ni pienso hacerlo).

A los conocidos y clientes, ñles recomiendo que compren HP o una laser. Si bien son caros los cartuchos de HP, el cabezal está en el cartucho y en el hogar uno no imprime todos los días. Las laser es lo mismo. El toner es caro, pero te dura mucho más y no tenés estos dramas de cartuchos.


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 14, 2012)

No se cómo pueden limpiar por ultrasonido ya que el cabezal en la Epson como bien decís está en el carro, no lo podés sacar, o si?
Utilizo el sistema contínuo, no tengo problemas, la calidad es la misma y me sale $40 los 250cc de tinta contra los 7cc a $35 originales.


----------



## nocta (Mar 14, 2012)

Sí, con el continueo no tenés dramas. El tema está en que hay muchos que compran las Epson en la casa porque los cartuchos son baratos, pero la usan 1 vez por mes.

El cartucho está en el carro y tenés que desarmar casi toda la impresora. Aunque en los modelos nuevos, no hace falta desarmar toda la impresora. Buscá en YouTube que hay un par de video de cómo sacar el de la Epson T50 (muy usada con el sist. continuo) que imprime hasta CDs.

El del ultrasonido es un detalle copado, pero se supone que es lo mismo que dejarlo en un tupper u otro recipiente durante 1 día con limpia vidrios.


----------

